# What to do if a foal kicks



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

My mare foaled just two days ago, but the baby was premature. Luckily, the vet said she was as healthy as any other foal, just small. Mama has had many other foals and usually let's me mess with them. I guess because this one is a little more vulnerable, but the mare will not let me mess with her. 

When she eats I get about 30 seconds at a time to scratch or get her used to being touched before her mama comes with ears pinned to get me away. The only thing is that when I touch her but, she kicks, and I keep my hand there, then before she stops mama comes and gets her. 

I realize she is just 2 days old and it's a natural instinct, but with this dam the way she is about me getting near her, I'm scared she will make the baby scared of me, and think she can get away with kicking. 

O and I imprinted her and she accepted me touching her on her butt then :/


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Tie the mare up so you can handle the baby. You should be touching all over while young and it shouldn't be a big deal


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

While I would be respectful of mom don't let her dictate your time.

You call the shots, ALWAYS. I always try not to upset a new mom and respect that it's her baby but you NEVER back down to a horse the way it sounds like you're doing.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Either tie the mare or have someone halter and hold her. Keep the sessions short but frequent and rub all over her body and don't stop until she relaxes.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have found that foals tend to be very "ticklish" along their back/haunches. So when touching them, they'll try to kick/lift up their heels.

With my filly, I just handled her more. Touched her whenever. And made sure to approach her face first and let my hand run along her from front to back.

Within a week, she was much better. At 2 weeks, she didn't care. But she really started kicking at me in play mode. And I whacked her little booty for it. It only took a few times of her being reprimanded before she figured out she cannot kick up her heels while playing around me. There were quite a few close calls though! She nearly got my face a few times.

I agree, tying momma up so you can mess with baby. BUT, I would not tie her up just yet. Baby is 2 days old. Wait at least a week. Mom is just doing what she is supposed to do. Give her a chance to settle down. When my filly was born, I could do anything with her and have no issues from my mare. But for the first 5 days, my mom could not handle the baby without Chilly stepping in the way. (Boy was my mom ticked) But within a week, momma settled down and all was well.

Her hormones are running high, give it a few days. If she's not better in a week, start tying mom up and pushing the handling issue more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

This mare is very dangerous. She will come at you like she is trying to attack you. I usually give her a good smack when she does this, but it doesn't help. Also when you try to tie her, well she's snapped two leadropes already. She usually is a very sweet mare and allows me to do anything with her, but not the foal.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So the foal is two days old and the mare is freaking out and has never done this before?

Quite honestly I would say back off. I wouldn't even be handling her that much at two days old let alone enough to have training concerns. You should be able to count the few times you've handled her not list your training issues. The way you talk it sounds like you've spent many, many hours out there working with them, and the baby is 48 hours old!

If mom's freaking out you should listen. If she's coming after you it should be corrected but stop pushing the issue. She's not suddenly going to change her mind.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> So the foal is two days old and the mare is freaking out and has never done this before?
> 
> Quite honestly I would say back off. I wouldn't even be handling her that much at two days old let alone enough to have training concerns. You should be able to count the few times you've handled her not list your training issues. The way you talk it sounds like you've spent many, many hours out there working with them, and the baby is 48 hours old!


I imprinted her, made sure she got colosterum - then I only have been touching her when the dam is fed which is two times a day.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> This mare is very dangerous. She will come at you like she is trying to attack you. I usually give her a good smack when she does this, but it doesn't help. Also when you try to tie her, well she's snapped two leadropes already. She usually is a very sweet mare and allows me to do anything with her, but not the foal.


The mares name wouldn't be Silk Stockings or Silky by chance? She sounds just like my mares dam. 

We didn't own her but were getting her filly. She was very over protective to the point of being aggressive. She chased the vet over the stall wall. But she didn't mind me. By the third day after meeting her, she allowed me in her stall. That was with me having no prior horse experience or very minimal at best. The first time we took her and Lucy, our filly, out of the stall out to a pasture, Lucy got on the other side of me in the pasture. Silky charged straight at me. Call it dumb luck, but my only thought was to show no fear and just stand there. She veered off just before she got to me. After that, I was the only one that she let handle her. Everyone else was afraid of her. 

You have to choose your battles wisely. Some horses that act mad, you can back them down and put them in their place. Others you have to show that you mean no harm or are no threat. I got lucky with Silky. Any of our horses now, they would have a serious come to Jesus meeting but they already know not to act that way. This comes to mind: 

Since the foal was just born but she allowed you in there to imprint, let them be for a bit. After a few days to maybe a week, try again. You've got plenty of time to get the baby used to things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> When she eats I get about 30 seconds at a time to scratch or get her used to being touched before her mama comes with ears pinned to get me away.





Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> This mare is very dangerous. She will come at you like she is trying to attack you. I usually give her a good smack when she does this, but it doesn't help. Also when you try to tie her, well she's snapped two leadropes already. She usually is a very sweet mare and allows me to do anything with her, but not the foal.


mama has a baby and mama will protect her baby, that's pretty natural.
how long have you had the mare?

i would spend more time focusing on the mare so she knows you are not a threat to her baby -- have you attempted tp develop a good relationship with the mare while she has a baby with her? ... i.e. groom the mare?

baby or no baby, i am not real sure if you should allow the horse to push you? --- might need one of the more experienced HF members answer that question -- but to me, that sounds like it could develop into a habit if it is not corrected.

you say you "usually give her a good smack" when she comes at you like she is going to attack you, and "she is usually a very sweet mare" 

how long has she been acting like this? 
also, if you give her a good smack and it doesn't help, you are not smacking her hard enough and you are not being aggressive enough to get your point across.

overall i would be more concerned with the mares behaviour than the foals behaviour --- the foal is too young to know any better


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

usandpets said:


>


:rofl: That's so true.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am a horse person and I know when to get on to a horse for being aggressive, but this mare is trying to protect her baby so nothing will stop her - and I don't want to stress her out about the baby


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> this mare is trying to protect her baby so nothing will stop her - and I don't want to stress her out about the baby


Well leave her the heck alone for a while..some mares just don't take to anyone getting near baby, just wait a few days until the novelty has worn off, and the hormones, and you will have more success.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> I am a horse person and I know when to get on to a horse for being aggressive, but this mare is trying to protect her baby so nothing will stop her - and I don't want to stress her out about the baby


if you know when to get on to a horse for being aggressive, and this is not the time for correction. You should avoid situations where the horse "should" be corrected for being aggressive. 

Setting a precedent for allowing the horse to be dangerous around you is bad, baby or no baby.

I agree with Golden Horse -- let them be, the mares natural instincts are to "imprint/bond" with her baby (as it should be) -- let her do her job and be a momma for a little bit, even though you really want to take part in that relationship.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd let them alone. Mare is doing what she is supposed to do. Foal and she need to be let alone as much as possible.

I've seen foals out of sweetheart mares that were just fine, even when minimally handled until weaning.

And seen foals out of witches on wheels, that were sweet as candy to deal with.

No point in stressing them out by insisting on bothering them.

Leave them be.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Palomine said:


> I'd let them alone. Mare is doing what she is supposed to do. Foal and she need to be let alone as much as possible.
> 
> I've seen foals out of sweetheart mares that were just fine, even when minimally handled until weaning.
> 
> ...


That's why I never understood the "imprinting" thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with Palomine. Leave them be. When the foal is a few weeks old, just sit in the stall and let it check you out. Don't reach for it or talk to it just yet. It's finding out if you seem harmless. It sees you as a predator.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

I stood at the fence while feeding today, and mama was a lot better about me getting close. The baby came right up to me and let me scratch it. No kicks 

My older mother owns a boarding barn, and has had many trainers. And from that, What I've always been accustomed to is handling the foal (no ropes or restraint, just petting) often- even during the first days. And I know Some people have different opinions over this.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> I agree with Palomine. Leave them be. When the foal is a few weeks old, just sit in the stall and let it check you out. Don't reach for it or talk to it just yet. It's finding out if you seem harmless. It sees you as a predator.


Reinforced to both foal and momma by the constant corrections (though necessary) coming from the "predator".

Think about it, it's lose/lose.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> I stood at the fence while feeding today, and mama was a lot better about me getting close. The baby came right up to me and let me scratch it. No kicks
> 
> My older mother owns a boarding barn, and has had many trainers. And from that, What I've always been accustomed to is handling the foal (no ropes or restraint, just petting) often- even during the first days. And I know Some people have different opinions over this.


Agree to disagree, but in a situation where that causes stress/training issues/danger! it may be safer to back off and reevaluate your methods regardless of which side of the fence youre on. Obv what you usually do it not working in this situation.

Hopefully mom is settling down somewhat.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If I did anything right now it would be scratching and loving on Mom. Baby will hang out and probably get within reach. Just watch as baby can get frisky fast!

I have just one question...Where are the baby photos??????


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh! Yes yes yes! Must have! Love baby peektures we do! I kept forgetting to mention that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I know in the TB breeding industry aggressive mares have thier babies taken away and raised by nurse mares. The mares and foals are handled from day one and super aggressive mares are dagerous to handlers thus a liabiliity risk. I know this is not even a consideration and an option (and I usualy dont recommend it unless the mare is in harms way as well as the foal). 

I would leave the mare and foal alone for a while. But do present yourself in a non agressive manner by simply standing within presence of both. Its called "The art of doing nothing". Ppl will be amazed on how well doing nothing makes the biggest progress. Just simply stand in the stall or paddock area and observe or watch. Allow the mare and foal to come to you and recognize you as a non threat. Another thing to try (and this has worked on several occasions) wear an old t shirt. Wear it all day and then take the shirt off and hang it in the stall (safely). That way your odour is present in the stall but in a non agressive manner. The foal will smell it as well as the mare. You'r there but not physicaly. They will both get used to your smell. The perception of odour is very strong in horses and esp highten in mares with foals. I have even rubbed a worn shirt over youngster and mare to desensitize them to my odour. We are, after all, a prey animal. Its not a guarantee to work but its not going to hurt matters either. I have seen changes in how horses perceive me after such a action and it was always for the positive. Sometimes I have seen no reaction.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry that it's been a while. I've been sooo busy. Thank you for all of the replies! I've been quietly watching them, and she is the sweetest foal I have had yet ( out of 5). I think jetta will be her name , but I would love any other name suggestions. I can only post 1 pic or It will use all of the data on my phone


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's a beauty!! I do like Jetta


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> She's a beauty!! I do like Jetta


Thank you! This is her 1st one out of 3 to not look almost identacle to her dam so I am especially excited!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

foals raise their rear in a reflex response when touched on the back. they cannot help it, and should not be punished for it.


----------



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> My mare foaled just two days ago, but the baby was premature. Luckily, the vet said she was as healthy as any other foal, just small. Mama has had many other foals and usually let's me mess with them. I guess because this one is a little more vulnerable, but the mare will not let me mess with her.
> 
> When she eats I get about 30 seconds at a time to scratch or get her used to being touched before her mama comes with ears pinned to get me away. The only thing is that when I touch her but, she kicks, and I keep my hand there, then before she stops mama comes and gets her.
> 
> ...


I know this thread is from 2014 but just wanted to say your post, plus all the replies have been so helpful to me. This is my first foal, 3 days old, and I've been stressing that the mare is extremely protective and I can barely get near the baby. I've been worried that this would cause me problems with bonding with the baby. But, all the comments have been so helpful. Normally the mare is so good with me. I've had her since last July and have even taught her some tricks. but 'don't get near my baby now'!! So, I will try to settle down and just spend time with them which I've been doing in her shelter area and hopefully she'll calm down soon.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Even mares that have had several foals can be over protective for the first few days but usually settle down by the end of the first week. I don't see any reason to have to touch a two day old foal. I would never smack a mare for wanting to protect a new foal. It is the mare that should be fussed with and reassured .


----------



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks! Sounds like good advice. She seems so aggressive now I'm not challenging her now. The baby seems fine with me; as soon as Mama calms down, I think we'll be ok. Yesterday I was in the run in shelter which is pretty large. I was just sitting in there while she ate, but when baby lay down, she starting pacing back in forth in front of me with her ears back. It was obvious she was very uncomfortable with me there, so I eased out.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Leave her alone and let everything settle. There is not any need to be messing with her or the baby.


----------

